# Embassy Outreach



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The U.S. Embassy would like to inform U.S. citizens that the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit will be holding an outreach visit in Angeles City, Pampanga on December 10, 2014 and Olongapo City, Zambales on December 11, 2014 from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m.
The ACS team will be accompanied by representatives of the US Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS). Please click the following links for additional information:

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/manila/299618/ACS-JCD/PSA Angeles Dec 2014_001.pdf

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/manila/299618/ACS-JCD/PSA Olongapo Dec 2014.pdf


----------

